# Attn. Nebraska Haunters!



## HallowEve (Jan 18, 2010)

Attn. Nebraska Haunters!
I didn't realize there are lots of haunters on this list from Nebraska, even though I have been reading posts for about a year now. I just wanted to let you know about Fear Crafters!
Fear Crafters is a Halloween/Haunt Club in Nebraska. 
We are based in Lincoln, We have quarterly meetings, social gatherings, make n' takes, annual Kick Off Party with prizes, 
annual Haunted Bus Trip up to Omaha to attend 3 Haunted Attractions 
and this year we are going to have a bus trip to Kansas City (overnight) to go to The Beast and The Edge of Hell. 

If you are able to travel to Lincoln we would love to have become a part of our group!

We do have all the events for this year posted on the calendar of events page www.fearcrafters.com/calendarofevents.html 
on the Fear Crafters Web Site: www.fearcrafters.com


Please check out the web site!
If you are interested, we are always looking for new souls.........


----------

